# Short term Culinary courses in Europe



## Santhosh Kandan (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi, 

This is Santhosh from india, I am looking for culinary institutes across europe that offer short-term courses (3-6 months) that focuses on cooking techniques. I am not very specific about cuisine but i want to get hands-on with understanding methods and how to handles foods (hold & cold) etc. I dont have professional experience but i have started to work towards acquiring the skills following books and online so course at professional institutes would help me in developing the necessary skills.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tim6789 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi Santhosh

Have a look at the 3 month Course at Ballymaloe Cookery School in Ireland. It will give you good basic cooking skills in a beautiful natural farm to table environment.


----------

